# SF Grand Prix Sunday - who's going?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm driving with two little boys from San Jose. Where's the best place to park close to the expo area.

Who's all going?

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

robwh9 said:


> Then ride Bart to Embarcadero. Kids love subways.


I've done that the last couple of years. But I'm curious about the driving thing cause a couple of friends have always had a surprisingly easy time.

Besides, my brother-in-law has a new $45k minivan and we'll be watching DVDs while he fights for a parking spot 

francois


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Colma or Daley City Bart...*

Then ride Bart to Embarcadero. Kids love subways.


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

A few friends and I plan to ride up all the way from the Sunnyvale area very early in the morning, scope out the race route, have fun and head back on Caltrain. With the gas prices and parking situation in SF, it sounded like the best option. Plus I get about a metric century or more to add to add to my 3 week old list of accomplisments as a newbie roadie.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*You better get back to Caltrain early...*

Like, before the bike race is over. Or else you'll be fighting with many others for one of the bike spaces on the train. And it's an hour until the next train.


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, that's certainly an issue. Maybe I'll need to practice my punching skills a bit  I don't see us leaving before the race though. If it turns out to be too crowded, we might just ride back as far as possible and maybe take the train from further south, by when some of the bikers will have hopefully disembarked.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

We're staying at the race hotel and leaving our car in the parking lot. Worked well last year. The year before, we parked near the Bay Bridge in a pay lot and hiked down. Wasn't too bad.

Lunch at the Ferry Building works out really well, and there's some great choices. And my son (he's ten) stayed entertained at the starting line with the video screens and the expo area.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Last year I parked in a pay lot near the Bay Bridge for $5. Walked 4 blocks to the start/finish area. Going to do the same Sunday.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*We're Coming From Benicia*

We're going to take the ferry from Vallejo to the City, then cycle back to Solano county via the Golden Gate, Marin, and Hwy 37.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

*Lot at end of Main St.*

I'd try the parking lot at the end of Main St (southest end). There's a bunch of other lots in that general area.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

francois said:


> I'm driving with two little boys from San Jose. Where's the best place to park close to the expo area.
> 
> Who's all going?
> 
> francois


I, too am in San Joserviller, but my wife had apparently planned something else for today.    I hope it was fun.

-he who stacks pork


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Bill70J said:


> We're going to take the ferry from Vallejo to the City, then cycle back to Solano county via the Golden Gate, Marin, and Hwy 37.



How is the ride across Hwy 37? Aren't there some very narow bridges near Sears Point? I didn't know it was rideable.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Hwy 37 - No Fun*



walrus said:


> How is the ride across Hwy 37? Aren't there some very narow bridges near Sears Point? I didn't know it was rideable.


You're right, there is that short narrow stretch on Hwy 37, plus an enormous amount of traffic, especially during commute hours. Add to that those nasty rumble strips they put on the shoulder to warn the errant motorist they're about to run off the road. 

But IMO the road is not really too bad during non commute hours. For the most part, there is ample shoulder, plus I find the ride along the bay somewhat pleasant. And we really don't have a cycling alternative to get us to the City - so we're stuck with 37.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

More SFGP photos are available here:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55

5 different photographers have contributed so far. Many more are
coming. Please post some of your own.

What a grand time!! I rode bart in with my 5-year old boy and his
7-year old cousin. We watched the start, got some freebies and talked
to friends at the Expo then headed up to the Taylor street climb.

Walking up to Taylor was so entertaining, with varying viewpoints
of the action. We stopped by a great pasta/pizza place on Columbus and
had a grand meal while taking a peak at the race. The kids then raced
up to Taylor street as the dads putted along. We watched about 4 laps
at the Taylor St. 'colosseum', saw more friends before heading back to
see the awards ceremony. Dang, no podium girls.

The race itself was amazing! The action did not stop from lap 2! Mike
Creed seized the day with a brilliant stunt. Everybody knew his name
by the end of the day. It seems like he had King of the Mountains in
the bag but alas... the guys lapped him at the end and he was DNF and
KOM was awarded to Jason McCartney.

The chase by Gerlosteiner was impressive!! On the last few laps, with
McCartney and Leiswyn about a minute ahead, you could see two
Gerlosteiner riders rocket up the Taylor climb. Moletta would shoot
straight up while Wegmann zigzagged up the hill with a good
cadence. The catch by Wegmann up Taylor and the final sprint makes
this the finest SFGP ever!

Great race, great day, great city. Here's a photo of my two cycling
fans 
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/img_3806.jpg">

francois

p.s. On another note, congrats to my friend Glenn Fant who placed 32nd
in the SFGP. Glenn is the mtb singlespeed king and is on his first
year of serious road racing
(https://www.abbiorca.com/bike/road/road2005/sea_otter_05/best/source/seaotter_05_0197_n.html).


----------

